# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نهایی پیش دانشگاهی

## mahdinnn

به نظرتون امکان فروش سوالای نهایی پیش دانشگاهی هست؟! کسی تا حالا دیده سوالارو داشته باشن؟! ینی انقد هرکی به هرکیه؟!

----------


## hassanhafezi

عمو مغازه ک نیس

----------

